# Got A Frontier? get some of this.



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

After just one journey, noticed the spare wheel cover on my Frontier had started to cut its way through the back panel of the MH. - poor mounting design by Autotrail.
So I got some of this from here  Sealsplusdirect 

Fits a treat and excellent service from Seals direct. Ordered a couple of free samples which they sent the next day, ordered 2m of the required profile @ 3pm and it arrived next morning!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That problem has been going on since Autotrail put the spare wheels on the back and they never fixed it. I used the same remedy on mine around five years ago except it was an old car door seal that I used, Alan.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks lifeson,
I've just fitted this seal to my Frontier Spare wheel cover. As you said, it fits great. I ordered yesterday morning and it arrived 1st class post this morning.
Thanks for the tip.
sennen523.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

sennen523 said:


> Thanks lifeson,
> I've just fitted this seal to my Frontier Spare wheel cover. As you said, it fits great. I ordered yesterday morning and it arrived 1st class post this morning.
> Thanks for the tip.
> sennen523.


Glad to be of help!
Now why can't Autotrail fit that stuff at the build stage? It must cost only pennys more than what they use and no claims under warranty to repair!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Perhaps one of the Autotrail owners should email this posting to AT?

Russell


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

This post prompted me to go and check my spare wheel cover and I was pleased to see no evidence of the problem encountered by the OP. However on removing the wheel cover for the first time since I bought the van, the metal bar that is supposed to retain the wheel to the back of the van fell out! The wheel was therefore free to move around within the cover and no doubt would have weakened the cover over the course of time with who knows what consequence if it and the cover had fallen over whilst travelling. Thanks to the OP for prompting me!


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the tip lifeson, just placed an order :wink: 

Cheers


----------

